# Buddy Boat Trip



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Anyone planning on going I would like to meet up somewhere between Destin and P-cola to make a run out to the rigs.

Would prefer it to be a good open window and the thunderstorms subside.

Anyone interested in going let me know. 

This week looks good but the evening T-storms don't look that fun.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll be going back when the wether breaks again.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

floorman1 said:


> I'll be going back when the wether breaks again.



Ok, I know they are doing really well out there but, I must have a good window. I just don't roll the dice on a rig trip


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

marksnet said:


> Ok, I know they are doing really well out there but, I must have a good window. I just don't roll the dice on a rig trip


Hey, I might be in out of OBA next weather window but has to be pretty close to perfect for me. Maybe would could rendezvous on way? I'm good on range w/ Nor-Tech but you'd have to pull me back home with Blackwood!!

Friend of mine invited me last Friday night but I had already committed to some kids for Snapper fishing. They ran 100 miles out & did very, very well on yellowfin tuna, along with a few other species. Oh well, at least he brought me some fish!!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't chance it either but soon as we get a good three or four day window I'm all in?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

post up when there is a good window. this week isn't that great, I was out Monday afternoon/evening and the forecast was 1-2, but there were some 4's mixed in... weather is key, but I'll go if I can.... Love going out there. That's a long ride in quartering seas, getting splashed in the face every 15 seconds....


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Me too Realtor!!

If I have to dawn the gull wings it's too rough..
I like it slick with no t-storms in site.

I realize this time of year that's rare but, I am willing to drop what i am doing for an overnight trip.

Sounds like we can meet up pretty easily on the first rig or area.

I will prolly run to Destin or P-cola to Top Off so my range will carry me the distance. It's a cool 139 miles from Panama City.

I'll probably have 1 other boat with me also so we can just have the strength in numbers.

If we spread out a little bit maybe we can find the action and then go where the fight is.

My effective range is 300 miles plus a wee bit for reserve....


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm down and would either trailer to Pensacola or leave out of Mexico beach. But if I leave from MB I'm headed at least to nakika and start working back north


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

marksnet said:


> Me too Realtor!!
> 
> If I have to dawn the gull wings it's too rough..
> I like it slick with no t-storms in site.
> ...


 80 miles give or take from Pensacola pass..... to the pertrnious. then wok that area... ive done pretty well in that general area before....


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

We may be in too


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah.. There's a drill rig further out right now kinda where Sevan Louisianna was last year late. 
Ram Powell and the floaters is where I usually get good catches at but, Patronis and Marlin offer up good here and there.

Sounds like a plan. 

I'm on standby maybe next weekend it will break for us after this front.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Gents....Don't waste your time at Petronius. Nothing but sharks caught there recently. Start at Marlin for BFT and work your way SSE about six miles to the drillship "West Neptune" (Same location as Sevan Louisiana last year). Plenty of BFT and #50-60 YFT caught there recently. If you have the range, continue South from there for about 12 nm to ENSCO 8505 and 13 nm further to the drillship "Deepwater Proteus" for real tuna action. I'm headed that way next Wednesday (22 Jun) & Sat (25 Jun) evening from OB if the seas continue to fall to 2' as forecast. Tight Lines...:thumbup:


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Is it just me or is this weekend shaping up to be sweet?


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

marksnet said:


> Is it just me or is this weekend shaping up to be sweet?


So far looking good I'm trying to line a crew up now and get plans together!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

im looking at leave out thursday,return friday, if the weather works....


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

That may work. I'll keep in touch here. 

I might be Friday/Sat


----------



## richfish68 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm looking at doing the trip sat/sun


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

We are going Fri/Sat.


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

I got pushed back to sat-sunday. Not sure if we are going to rigs or hanging back in home waters just yet


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

syrupdawg said:


> I got pushed back to sat-sunday. Not sure if we are going to rigs or hanging back in home waters just yet


Looking like Sat and Sun now for us as well.. Work conflicts pushed us into the weekend


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I will be in the area, looking at Mon/Tue, and Thur/Fri. 2 separate trips, with different crew. Most from out of town. I am towing the boat up Saturday, filling with fuel, bait, and figuring out the area Sunday then fishing Mon/Tue, fill fuel and bait Wed to do it again Thur/Fri. Weather looks doable so far, but believing reports this far in advance just brings heartbreak. Plan is to start at the Marlin, and work our way south from there likely ending up near Deep Water Proteus unless we find fish along the way.


----------

